#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Multiple Persönlichkeitsstörung und boderline störung? >

## Tweelight

HAllo
ich bin 20 heiss anika und bin von meiner mum weggezogn weil ich regelmässig gewalttätig behandelt und psychisch tyrannisiert wurde von meinen bruder.
der wiederrum dieses verhalten von seinen vater hat . ich musste zuschauen wie er verbrügelt wurde und hatte vor angst gezittert wenn ichs mitbekam . Ich konnte ihm nich helfen ....mein bruder wollte mich auch schon umbringn genauso wie meine schwester hats aber nich hinbekomm ....ich hab mit sicherheit eine störung denn meine aggresionen gegen mich bei stolz verletzungen oder dingen die ich andren angetan habe sei es das kleinste bisschen werden immer größer seit meiner kindheit hab ich ein ssv nicht schlimmm ich ritze ab unzu mit nem brotmesser wenn ich mich einfach nurnoch hassse das ich bluten will ...aber suizid und depressions gedanken kommen dazu , ja melancholische tage hab ih auch oft ich komm wochen nicht aus meinen tief und schaffe meinen haushalt nicht ....ich habe große versagens ängste. und  denke oft das ich nichts wert bin ....ich bin dick und hässlih und fühl mich meist so brauche viel bestätigung und wenn ich die nicht bekomme vereinsam ich sozial und werde kalt. So kalt das ich meinen freund hasse mit dem ichzusammen bin wir haben deshal arge beziehungsprobleme.,... so schlimmm wars noch nie ich suche ganze zeit nach einen termin beim psychologen .....und will wissen ob es jemand genauso geht oder jemand erfahrun g hat und mir sagen kann was mit mir los ist. 
Denn dieser personen wechsel in mir mal kalt und hartherztig mal lieb und nett und freundlich frisssst mich auf.

----------


## Sterni

Hey, 
wenn es dir so schlecht geht, würde ich an deiner Stelle eine Krankenhauseinweisung beim Hausarzt besorgen für eine Akuttherapie in der Klinik. Dann bekommst du auch sofort nen Therapie Platz und intensive Betreuung um schnell eine Diagnose zu finden zwecks Therapie.

----------


## lucy230279

Ich schließe mich Sterni zu 100% an.
Außerdem würde mich interessieren, ob ihr deinen Bruder, bzw. seinen Vater mal angezeigt habt?

----------


## dreamchaser

Klingt nicht wie eine multiple Persönlichkeitsstörung, es ist eher eine posttraumatische Belastungsreaktion. Du solltest unverzüglich in eine psychosomatische Klinik mit dem Schwerpunkt Traumatherapie. Bis du dort drin bist, weise dich selbst ein in die Psychosomatik, oder falls die nicht vorhanden ist in die Psychiatrie (das ist die erste Anlaufstelle bei Suizidgedanken).

----------


## Tweelight

Ich danke euch für diese Antworten und nein ich habe beide nicht angezeigt obwohl es zuschön wäre ....meine Mutter vertuscht immer alles un redet es runter so als wär das alles nie passiert -.- ....

----------


## squendoline

Hallo Tweelight,
bitte entschuldige, falls meine Frage Dich irgendwie verletzt, aber ich muß sie einfach stellen:
Woher weißt Du, dass Du eine multiple Persönlichkeit hast? Das war doch eine Selbstdiagnose, oder?
Hättest Du diese Diagnose von einem Psychologen oder Psychater bekommen, hättest Du wohl kein Problem einen Termin bei einem solchen zu bekommen.
Und zu Deiner Frage:
"und will wissen ob es jemand genauso geht oder jemand erfahrun g hat und mir sagen kann was mit mir los ist. 
Denn dieser personen wechsel in mir mal kalt und hartherztig mal lieb und nett und freundlich frisssst mich auf."
Dieser Gefühlswechsel zwischen kalt bzw. lieb und nett, den kennen wohl fast alle Menschen, und das ist auch völlig normal. Ich denke, es wird erst dann schlimm, wenn man zu einem dieser Gefühle nicht mehr fähig ist, und eine "andere" Persönlichkeit nötig ist, um diese auszuleben.
Ich denke, Du bist (verständlicher weise) sehr wütend auf Deine Familie, gleichzeitig liebst Du sie, deshalb hällst Du Deine Wut zurück. Vielleicht hast Du auch Angst vor Ihren Reaktionen, weshalb Du die Wut zurückhälst.
Sei Mutig!! Lass die Wut raus, und lass sie nicht an Dir raus, sondern an denen, die sie verursachen. Psychologen helfen bei so was gerne. Wenn Du Deinem Hausarzt grob Deine Familiengeschichte schilderst, wird er Dich sicher überweisen.
Viel Mut!!

----------


## sei

Hi,
wenn in deiner Nähe eine Uni-Klinik ist kannst du in die psychiatrische Ambulanz gehen und sagen das es dir schlecht geht und du unbedingt einen Arzt sprechen musst, dort wird man dann immer dran genommen.
Der kann dann ein Gespräch mit dir führen und mit dir beraten wie es weiter gehen soll, ob stationär oder ambulant. Die sind da wirklich sehr gut und richten sich auch auf das ein was du möchtest, im Bezug auf Therapie usw. die haben meist auch Psychologen zu denen man Übergangs weise gehen kann, wenn der Arzt es für nötig hält.

----------


## kirschlolie

hallo, es wurde ja schon länger nicht mehr hier geschrieben. Was ist denn aus dir geworden wenn man mal so nach fragen darf! Ich wollte dir auch nur sagen das ich ein bordi bin und recht gut therapiert bin. Kenne mich also gut auf dem thema aus und auch über depressionen . 
lg T

----------


## Jenny und co.

Hallo Tweelight,
egal was du für eine Diagnose bekommst, hol dir unbedingt Hilfe. Ich habe ähnliches erlebt und 1994 die Diagnose Multiple P. bekommen. Zum Thema Anzeige: Das ist erstmal Zweitrangig, denn es kostet voiel Kraft und ist oft sehr frustrierend.
Erstmal ist es wichtig, das du für dich sorgst. Im Notfall geh in eine Klinik, es ist vielleicht erstmal Schwierig oder komisch, aber zu 99,9% fressen die dich nicht auf. Als weitere Maßnahmen könntest du dir einen Therapeuten suchen ( Therapeutenliste findet man gut auf der Seite der Kassenärztlichen Vereinigung( z.B. kvhh.de in Hamburg) unter Arztkontakte. Desweiteren gibt es überall, irgendwelche Selbsthilfegruppen, die haben mir insbesondere am Anfang sehr weitergeholfen.
Es lohnt sich! Bei mir hat es zwar sehr lange gedauert und war oft frustrierend, doch heute bin ich durch und das Leben macht wieder Spaß!
Viele liebe Grüße Jenny und co.

----------


## spokes

hi,  
ihr habt gesehen, dass der Thread von 2008 ist, oder?  
Gruß 
s.

----------


## Jenny und co.

Wir haben es gemerkt, aber leider erst als der Text schon abgeschickt war. Ich habe nur gehofft, dass das die anderen es nicht bemerken,weil bestimmt keiner mehr in so ein altes Thema reinguckt.
Gruß Jenny und co.
P.s. es ist mein erstes forum, deswegen weiß ich manchmal noch nicht wo ich überall drauf achten muss

----------


## spokes

aso, alles klar  :Zwinker:   
aber so Mutmachpostings sind immer wieder gut.

----------


## Jenny und co.

Hallo spokes,
ich hatte leider nicht auf das Datum geachtet, aber das hatte ich dir sicher schon geschrieben. Du warst das doch bei der letzten Mail, oder? ( Blödes Namensgedächnis). Na ja und ein Superheld bin ich leider oder vielleicht auch zum Glück bestimmt nicht.
Liebe Grüße Jenny und co.

----------


## GreenViper2912

wenn wir das Thema schon reaktiviert haben, nutzen wir die Gelegenheit, uns mit einem weit verbreiteten Missverständnis auseinander zu setzen. Die Multiple bzw. dissoziative Persönlichkeitsstörungen ist eine absolute Rarität, die selbst viele alte Psychiater an Universitätskliniken noch nie zu Gesicht bekommen haben. Manche Experten bezweifeln die Existenz der Erkrankung generell. Eine Behandlung der Multiplen Persönlichkeitsstörung (sodenn sie tatsächlich existieren sollte) ist praktisch fast nicht erfolgreich möglich, da jede Krankheitseinsicht feht und die einzelnen Persönlichkeiten für sich genommen nicht zwanghaft überhaupt erkrankt sein müssen. Jeder, der von sich selbst denkt, er hätte diese Erkrankung, kann sie aus o.g. Grund nicht haben. Die beobachten Fälle treten meist nach schwersten, anhaltenden traumatischen Erfahrungen in der Kindheit auf. 
Die hier geschilderten, typischen emotional instabilen Beschwerden sind ein Kriterium der Borderline Persönlichkeitsstörung und haben nichts mit einer gespaltenen Persönlichkeit i.e.S. zu tun.
So, jetzt ists genug mit den Begriffen  :Smiley: .
Für alle, die es noch nicht wissen und die es interessiert sei noch erwähnt, dass die gespaltene Persönlichkeit entgegen weit verbreiteter Meinungen auch absolut nichts mit einer Schizophrenie zu tun hat. 
LG, Dominic

----------


## spokes

So ein Blödsinn! 
Eins kann man sagen: DIS und BPS haben gemeinsame Symptome. 
Ich habe zB gesichert keine BPS, sondern DIS. Da sind noch erhebliche Unterschiede drin. Nur weil die DIS 0,1% der Bevölkerung betrifft und dann auch noch häufig fehl diagnostiziert wird, heißt es nicht, das es nicht Multis gibt. Wir sind sehr wohl Therapiefähig. Es ist lediglich schwerer als bei Normalso, weil die einzelnen Anteile selbst das erlebte verarbeiten müssen.  
Nur weil man als Chirurg und Anhänger der False Memory das noch nicht gesehen hat, heißt es nicht, das es uns nicht gibt. Es ist übrigens wissenschaftlich bewiesen, das es die DIS sehr wohl gibt!!  
Was tatsächlich nicht möglich ist: eine 100% Heilung im Sinne den Stand von vorher herzustellen. Denn, wir Überlebenden von massivster Gewalt, können nicht mal eben schnell 10-xx Jahre ungeschehen machen und ich zB kann 10Jahre andauernde Vergewaltigungen nicht vergessen bzw. schön reden.

----------


## Jenny und co.

Hi spokes,
ich habe das gerade erst gelesen und wollte mal wieder sofort reagieren, aber dann las ich deinen Beitrag. Danke. Green Viper spricht nur das aus, was ca. 50 % der Profis denken. Teilweise berufen sie sich auf Freud mit dem Ausspruch: Ein Körper eine Seele, wie auch die Therapeutin die mir 1994 selbst die Diagnose gab, nachdem sie in einem Streit auf einmal 3 "Personen" gegenübersaß. Ich wußte damals selber nicht was los war und hatte von dieser Diagnose noch nie gehört. Aufschrei hatte ich mir erst später besorgt, aber nie durchgelesen, da es zu viele interessierte und ich nie über Seite 38 hinauskam. Aber ich finde es läßt sich gut therapieren, wenn auch sehr langfristig und nicht unbedingt zwingend mit integration enden muss. Die Diagnose werde ich wohl mein Leben lang behalten und um lange, unfruchtbare Diskussionen zu vermeiden meine Tarndiagnose.

----------


## Muerde

versuch dich zu nehmen wie du bist und zu verbessern wo es nur geht aber als Multiple kannst du den Wechsel deiner Stimmungen gar nicht kontrolieren....  steckt ja auch ne Emotionale Stöhrung dahinter...  versuch nich so negativ zu sein....  es kann auch rischtig schön sein,gestöhrt zu sein....  versuch es mit einem Klinikaufenthalt....

----------


## Muerde

also ich bin so ein Ich und Ich.. halt immer wenn das Schicksal mir begegnete bin ich ein neues Ich geworden....  heilbar... nischt wirklich aber denfinitiv existent

----------


## Muerde

Suizide....  das war mein Lebenstraum bis ich Mutter wurde und wenn mann überlegt,das mann bei Suizide vielleicht noch einmal gebohren wird und noch einmal zu Leben hat.... dann lieber nur dieses eine mal und das... bis das Ende kömmt....  ich möchte nie wieder ein mensch sein und auf diese Weld.....  egal....  that´s life...   du bist ein Kind des Schicksals.....  hast schlimmes erlebt....  und das musst du dir zum positievem macht...

----------


## Muerde

dann ist sie Mit Täter.... zeig sie an.... Beide.....  Liebe hin-Liebe her.... sie haben dich kaputt gemacht.. wie kann eine Mutter das zulassen....  zeig sie an

----------


## Jenny und co.

Hallo Muerde,
ich war lange nicht im Netz und habe nur deine Antworten gelesen. Ich glaube du hast mich nicht direkt gemeint, aber ich bezeichne Diagnosen nur noch als Schubladen und ich glaube ich habe schon in jeder drinngesteckt. Aus dem Grund nehm ich es mit Humor und finde es auch ganz nett als gestört zu gelten. ZU deiner letzten Frage: Auch bei mir ist der Täterkreis hauptsächlich in der Familie zu finden. Ich habe für mich die Antwort gefunden, dass die Täter auch irgenwie gestört bzw. krank sind. Würde mich freuen weiter von dir zu hören, guck aber nicht so oft rein, da mich das Internet oft überfordert, deswegen schreibe ich auch gerne alles klein.
Viele liebe Grüße
Jenny+co.

----------


## Jenny und co.

Hallo ihr alle,
zur abwechslung mal was positives. Ich bin seit dem 12.12. meine Diagnose los, kann mich aber noch nicht ganz daran gewöhnen, das erste Mal in meinem Leben alleine durch die Gegend zu wandeln. Es ist zwar toll, aber es macht auch erstmal Angst, außerdem bin ich jetzt noch etwas in trauer um meine Chaotengruppe, es waren immerhin 69 und mir fällt auf in den 37 Jahren ist so viel unerledigt geblieben, das hol ich jetzt auf. Im Moment räum ich gerade meine Wohnung auf und mache Urlaub. Ich muss mich ersteinmal neu orientieren, übrigens was soll ich jetzt z.B. mit den ganzen Fläschchen meiner Kleinkindern anfangen.
Viele liebe Grüße
jetzt nur nochj Jenny

----------

